# Identify HPI elements



## Sugumaran (Nov 12, 2009)

Identify HPI elements 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can any one help me out on identifying HPI components for the given statement.

" The patient is a 49 year old male ,he has got significant right foot pain for 2 days. No trauma noted.


__________________
Sugumaran Devaraj CPC 
__________________
 Sugumaran Devaraj CPC


----------



## LLovett (Nov 12, 2009)

Using foot pain as the chief complaint I come up with the following:


" The patient is a 49 year old male ,he has got significant(severity) right(location) foot pain for 2 days(duration). No trauma noted (context).

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

